# hi, look our chinese riding pictures.now too many people like riding.



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

What a gorgeous landscape! Where was this picture taken?


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

we all are horse riding crazy people. like cowboy style riding at outside.
so i think most people don't know chinese riding, 
so i want to show to you . haha. share the hapiness togehter .
thanks


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

now it is fall in our area, it is a grassland in mongolian.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your pictures! :]

Really pretty scenery!


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

we all look like cowboy in appear, but we don't have cowboy spirit, that is what we need. what about your opinion?
haha, welcome to china.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very cool pictures. I was just about to ask if those were the smallish Mongol type horses you were riding. Gorgeous.


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

yes, it is chinese mongolian horse, it is small horse , but endurance, easy to feed , hard to get sick, 




smrobs said:


> Very cool pictures. I was just about to ask if those were the smallish Mongol type horses you were riding. Gorgeous.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Neat, Pony. Thanks for sharing! I like your hardy little horses.

In history, many Chinese warriors were known as great horsemen.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

Love the pix!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Looooool all the hats. I love them. 8)


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

So so so cute.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! Thanks so much for sharing, they are beautiful horses!  

Where do you get your hay from? Do you import or harvest it in China?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, that is so beautiful!!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

What great pic's.
Thanks for showing them off!
HP


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Your horses are beautiful!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cool!
Looks like everyone is having a great time!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pics!!!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Love the pictures. The second one is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy crud... Absolutely gorgeous!!! I would love to go trail riding there! Y'all are so lucky! Your horses are very handsome, too. Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty there and looks like you guys were having a ball? Am i right?


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Beautiful pictures! Looked like you were all having fun...and with scenery like that, no wonder!_


----------



## Raphael (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting! feel free to post* many* more pictures.


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

Always wanted to go to China but didn't know if the Chinese rode!
Looks awesome =]
Do you guys ride English at all like jumping, dressage etc;?


----------

